
Corona: Free Cross-Platform 2D Game Engine - throwaway3157
https://coronalabs.com/
======
dsteinman
Now that is an unfortunately named company.

~~~
mar77i
It's arguably the perfect time for them to... go viral.

------
iamroot
[https://www.virustotal.com/gui/url/49da48314ee97b8ff561ccb25...](https://www.virustotal.com/gui/url/49da48314ee97b8ff561ccb25134dd8bacd4ed1136b81c13cc9169dcfd26a290/detection)

coronalabs.com is clean. Go ahead, take a look.

------
anxman
I've been using avianflu engine and this looks like a really nice upgrade. I'm
upgrading from version h1n1. Anything that I should know?

~~~
marcosdumay
Go for the 2019 version. It's very different, but the previous ones aren't
such a hit.

------
Chazprime
Really interesting...though the timeliness of announcing anything called
“corona” related right is unfortunate.

------
Ceezy
I swear i red corona virus free platform....

~~~
aungmyohtet
I thought it would be about ideas for fighting corona virus.

